# original 1967 Schwinn owner's manual



## carlalotta (Feb 26, 2012)

I am selling a 1967 Schwinn Owner's Manual on the 'Bay. Check it out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091562168...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

If a CABE member buys it, I will give them free shipping


----------

